# Can I take money out of my pension in emergencies?



## Monique (10 Apr 2009)

I am 32 and have been paying into LAPP pension plan for 2 years now. I have recently been separated and this has forced me to take my kids and stay with family. I am in a distressed situation and need money to restart my life.
I am wondering if it is possible to pull money from my retirement plan and still continue to work and pay into the plan?


----------



## LDFerguson (10 Apr 2009)

Hi Monique, 

The term LAPP pensions usually refers to Local Authority pension arrangements in the US.  Are you in the US?  If so, as Askaboutmoney.com is an Irish website, I suspect there may not be many members familiar with the workings of US pensions contracts.


----------



## Monique (12 Apr 2009)

Ahh I see 
Thanks for the heads up!


----------

